# Huntsecretary.com and AKC events.



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

I read on another thread about Huntsecretary.com accepting AKC events and this true. 

Below is a letter that I am currently in the process of emailing/mailing to AKC clubs.



For many years now HuntSecretary.com has provided great online entry services for HRC, NAHRA, APLA and SRS clubs.

It is time to give AKC clubs an opportunity to allow HuntSecretary.com to handle their event entries. I want to take the time to introduce myself and explain some of the new features that Huntsecretary.com will offer. 

HuntSecretary.com has branched out to provide the same great service to AKC clubs. My name is Helena Larkin and I will be over the AKC division for HuntSecretary.com as Hunt Sec LLC. 

I have handled event entries before and after online services existed and I have entered dogs into hunt test events. So I have been on both sides of the event handling system.

Everything will still be under HuntSecretary.com website; however, all AKC club services and handler services will go through me.

HuntSecretary.com has added some extra features for AKC events and will soon incorporate some of them with the HRC, NAHRA, SRS and APLA.
Some of the features we have added is below:
Ø Clubs will be able to view and update running orders,
Ø Events will have different opening times for workers and everyone else (depending on what the club needs)
Ø Clubs will be able to post results.
Ø If you are an AKC club that puts on specialty breed events, then you will be able to display the breeds you are “accepting” for the events and any extra information you would like to provide.
Ø Plus more…

*Pricing*:
*AKC Events: These events will be handled by HuntSec LLC, *


$4.00 fee per dog, per event
waiting list fee : FREE!!!
Scratch fee: $4.00
Mail-In: Please add the $4 fee.

*CLUB SERVICE FEE: For AKC Events*
Each club will be charged *$2.00 per dog/per hunt entry * handled by HuntSec LLC ( *over 400* dogs the club will be *charged $2.20 per dog/per hunt entry*). This fee will be used to cover the cost of printing the catalogs and reports provided by HuntSec LLC 

HuntSecretary.com is now accepting events for the future. 
If you have any questions, suggestions, comments or would like to discuss adding your club to the events list in the future please contact me.
If you would like a copy of a demo event catalog and other paperwork, please contact me and I will be happy to send them to you.

Sincerely,

Helena Larkin
Hunt Sec LLC
936-852-2080
[email protected]


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Helena-

I looked at the 2 beta test events. For some reason the breed doesn't seem to be included. Did I miss something?

Based on the discontent I've read here, you may have your hands full.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Eric Johnson said:


> Helena-
> 
> I looked at the 2 beta test events. For some reason the breed doesn't seem to be included. Did I miss something?
> 
> Based on the discontent I've read here, you may have your hands full.


No I for one would gladly support your effort, hopefully the clubs will as well. Worse case scenario EE will get their head out of their butt and get competitive.


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Eric,

Thanks for your comment. The 2 events on the site at the moment are just beta testing to make sure everything works. (This is why they are closed and nothing else is showing).

But for specialty events: I was referring to events that are put on for single breeds or certain breeds. IE: Tollers events, etc. (which I don't have a beta event up). 

You are right there are a lot of discontent and this is why I am accepting this opportunity and challenge.

Helena


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Will results be posted? Will you partner with Retriever Results to keep that database accurate if clubs choose to go this route?


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Daren Galloway said:


> Will results be posted? Will you partner with Retriever Results to keep that database accurate if clubs choose to go this route?


Yes, results will be posted if a club chooses to submit the results. And yes, I will be happy to work with Retriever Results to keep their database accurate, it's a great resource.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Is Janet still involved?


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Carol Cassity said:


> Is Janet still involved?


Carol,

Yes she is still the owner/operator of Huntsecretary.com. Without getting into business details, she is over the HRC, NAHRA, APLA and SRS events. I will be over the AKC events. We have known each other for many, many years have worked together on projects in the past.

Helena


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Thank you. Good to know


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Is this for HT only, not FT? If so, will you be handling HT that have an O/H Qualifying stake? Thank you.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Use of this forum to advertise a commercial enterprise seems out of place.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Good Dogs said:


> Use of this forum to advertise a commercial enterprise seems out of place.


I don't think it's commercial at all, but rather informative.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Good Dogs said:


> Use of this forum to advertise a commercial enterprise seems out of place.


No different than all the EE announcements re; fees, policy changes, etc.


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Rainmaker said:


> Is this for HT only, not FT? If so, will you be handling HT that have an O/H Qualifying stake? Thank you.


Kim,
The system is set up to do any type of AKC event. Field trial, hunt test, field tests such as working certificates, etc. The system is very flexible.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Good Dogs said:


> Use of this forum to advertise a commercial enterprise seems out of place.



Give me a break! It's no different than all the other EE threads on here discussing rates, etc.

Great job Helena, if anyone can make this work it's you. I look forward to seeing how some competition in the market place will change how EE works. Best of luck and thanks for taking it on.


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Competition creates innovation and efficiency! Let's watch it work!


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

Hope it works for them I have been bugging Janet for about a year about doing this


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I am so happy Janet is taking this on . Our club has used HTS.com for years for our HRC test. I was asking Janet this spring when she was going to take on AKC. I know our club will use it for our AKC hunt.
Thanks for giving EE some competition.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Terry Marshall said:


> No I for one would gladly support your effort, hopefully the clubs will as well. Worse case scenario EE will get their head out of their butt and get competitive.


I couldn't agree more, Terry.
Competition is good!!!
I like this quote from the OP: 
*Pricing:
AKC Events: These events will be handled by HuntSec LLC, 



$4.00 fee per dog, per event
waiting list fee : FREE!!!
Scratch fee: $4.00
Mail-In: Please add the $4 fee.

*


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Glad everyone is so happy and pleased !
So if they charge 4.00 plus a 2.20 per dog fee is that not more expensive than 4.50 


Also the more you split the pie doesn't it seem feasible rates have got to go up ?

Is Hunt test secretary a private for profit group or is it part of the hrc corporation ! 
Do the profits go into someone's pockets or back into the dog community
Dk


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Dave Kress said:


> Glad everyone is so happy and pleased !
> So if they charge 4.00 plus a 2.20 per dog fee is that not more expensive than 4.50
> 
> 
> ...


Dave are you saying that EE gives the catalogs away?

Once again COMPETITION IS GOOD!!!


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Good point 21. 
Certainly not pushing back - just asking questions I'm sure others have ! 
I've never done an hrc event or used HTS so it's just questions 
Not meant to be offensive in the least 
Dk


----------



## Rob DeHaven (Jan 6, 2003)

Club choice and people's choice will get it all worked out.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Dave Kress said:


> Glad everyone is so happy and pleased !
> So if they charge 4.00 plus a 2.20 per dog fee is that not more expensive than 4.50
> 
> 
> ...


No Dave you missed it. They charge you the handler a $4 fee per dog compared to EE that charges $4.50.
Then no wait list fees, EE charges $10.
Then a scratch fee of $4 versus EE at $25 for limited master and $10 for all other.
The $2.20 to $2.50 is charged to the clubs for the cost of the premiums, not to the handler.

So in my case scratching 3 MH. 1 SH, and 4 JH that cost me $162 prior to close. Helena's service would have cost me $64 if my HS math serves me well.


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks Terry and *everyone *for ya'll support and comments. 

Yes, this is a business, I wish I had the time and money to run this for free. But there are alot of costs involved to do this whether it's EE or HS. Printers, Toners, paper, other office products, phone service, internet service, shipping services, electricity to run all this, programming costs, computer costs, plus much more that many people don't think about.

And the big one Merchant service fees (the fees credit cards charge merchants when take a card - whether for a purchase OR you give a refund...). Find a way to lower that fee for business then we would all be happy.

I am a handler (or really Matt, but I do all the paperwork) as well hunt secretary, and club secretary. We all do this because we love the game and want to have fun with the dogs. I just feel it's time for someone else to step up and help the clubs/handlers. 

I support HRC, AKC and any other club by running dogs in their events. We are lucky that we get paid a small amount to run other peoples dogs, but for many people they are doing this for fun and because they love the game and the dogs. That extra $10 or $21 in their pocket can go to the time on the road, gas, hotel fees, dog food and maybe that extra Whaterburger Tacito (sp??) for their dog when they do well at a test.

This is what we think is reasonable fees for Clubs, Hunt Sec, and handlers. 

I don't know what the future holds, but I started out as a hunt secretary and handler.

Helena


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

CrossCreek said:


> Thanks Terry and *everyone *for ya'll support and comments.
> 
> Yes, this is a business, I wish I had the time and money to run this for free. But there are alot of costs involved to do this whether it's EE or HS. Printers, Toners, paper, other office products, phone service, internet service, shipping services, electricity to run all this, programming costs, computer costs, plus much more that many people don't think about.
> 
> ...


Thanks and Good Luck Helena


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

CrossCreek said:


> I read on another thread about Huntsecretary.com accepting AKC events and this true.
> 
> Below is a letter that I am currently in the process of emailing/mailing to AKC clubs.
> 
> ...



Is the $2.20/per entry a required fee? Entry Express charges $2.50 per catalogue, but clubs are not required to buy a catalogue for every dog. The default is 75%. So if there are 100 entries hunttestsecretary will charge $220, while EE will charge $187.50.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Rainmaker said:


> Is this for HT only, not FT? If so, will you be handling HT that have an O/H Qualifying stake? Thank you.


I am interested in a response to this as well.


----------



## Rob DeHaven (Jan 6, 2003)

mitty said:


> I am interested in a response to this as well.


Post 14 answers this I think.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Rob DeHaven said:


> Post 14 answers this I think.


oopsie, thanks...(how did I miss that!)


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

How are the openings handled?
A set time by HTS, standardized for all tests like two weeks before on Monday at 3pm CST.
Are opening times posted? Does a club member have access to open it as they see fit?


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Also does HTS offer to do the AKC apps for the club, and will they print up the ribbons?


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm glad to see some competition: I don't have any complaints about EE, but a little healthy competition is usually a good thing. I've used both services, and the one thing that I like about EE that Hunt Secretary hasn't (to date) provided, is the ability to look up results, search by dog or handler, and do research in the data base. Hunt Secretary doesn't provide results at all, and there's no way to go in and check your dog's points or passes online. I'd love to see that ability incorporated as they taken on EE and the AKC events.


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

mitty said:


> Is the $2.20/per entry a required fee? Entry Express charges $2.50 per catalogue, but clubs are not required to buy a catalogue for every dog. The default is 75%. So if there are 100 entries hunttestsecretary will charge $220, while EE will charge $187.50.


Janet has been following thread and the club pricing has been brought to her attention as well.


Not initally realizing the pricing she contacted me and felt that the club pricing needed to be the same across the site. 




So I have changed the first post to reflect the pricing of huntsecretary.com club pricing:

*CLUB SERVICE FEE: For AKC Events*
*Each club will be charged $2.00 per dog/per hunt entry handled by HuntSec LLC ( over 400 dogs the club will be charged $2.20 per dog/per hunt entry). This fee will be used to cover the cost of printing the catalogs and reports provided by HuntSec LLC 
*
Renee,
I do the same thing.. I miss some posts 
But yes they system is set up to do all types of AKC events.
-Helena


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Pam Spears said:


> I'm glad to see some competition: I don't have any complaints about EE, but a little healthy competition is usually a good thing. I've used both services, and the one thing that I like about EE that Hunt Secretary hasn't (to date) provided, is the ability to look up results, search by dog or handler, and do research in the data base. Hunt Secretary doesn't provide results at all, and there's no way to go in and check your dog's points or passes online. I'd love to see that ability incorporated as they taken on EE and the AKC events.


Pam

Clubs will have the ability to post resulta, etc.
As for the posted results for HRC it has been talked about


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

weathered said:


> How are the openings handled?
> A set time by HTS, standardized for all tests like two weeks before on Monday at 3pm CST.
> Are opening times posted? Does a club member have access to open it as they see fit?



For clubs that have limited master events AKC has a policy written for openings.
If the club is NOT limiting entries, I will work with clubs to open events on day/time that will benefit everybody.

Date and times will be posted on premium and don't worry clubs will be able to allow the 15% to enter. (For limited events)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Helena,

I sent you an email, I was finally able to find this post here on RTF. Let me know if my example of fees is correct so I can discuss with the club board about which entry service we will use this upcoming year.

Thanks,

Lainee


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank you for providing a choice Helena
Good Luck!!


----------

